# Most underrated tool there is



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

What do y'all wear on your feet to keep them from falling apart after a long day? I tend to wear boots whether I'm on residential or commercial. For a long time I wore Timberland Pros but I find that they fall apart pretty fast. Ive had better luck with Redwings, but they're also a lot pricier and not that comfy. I've recently switched to Keen's hoping that they'll be the ticket. So far, I'm really liking them. 

Afterall, if you can't walk, you can't paint. So what do you guys (and ladies) prefer?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*My preferred footwear*



PaPainter724 said:


> What do y'all wear on your feet to keep them from falling apart after a long day? I tend to wear boots whether I'm on residential or commercial. For a long time I wore Timberland Pros but I find that they fall apart pretty fast. Ive had better luck with Redwings, but they're also a lot pricier and not that comfy. I've recently switched to Keen's hoping that they'll be the ticket. So far, I'm really liking them.
> 
> Afterall, if you can't walk, you can't paint. So what do you guys (and ladies) prefer?


All I ever wear are wide width running shoes with velcro straps. I used to get them at K-Mart, but there seem to be fewer and fewer K-Marts around. I found some Dr. Scholl's wide width shoes at Walmart, so that is what I have been wearing of late. Lots of cushion!

I imagine that if I were to wear boots my feet wouldn't last until lunch time.

foot-yos


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I think you'd be surprised. We pretty much have to wear boots on commercial sites, although some GCs will allow shoes, and they're a lot more comfortable than you'd think. Although, I'd personally probably just wear sneakers if we could.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a model of Nubalance running shoes that I like for most painting chores. If I’m going to be up on extension ladders, I have a different brand that has steel shanks in them for better support. I wear those sparingly because of the extra weight.


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

I have carhartt boots, and I am very happy with them. Almost a year and a half, and they are holding up well, not too heavy and comfortable. I use to buy timberlands years ago, but they would always fall apart after a year. The carhartts are also lighter than the timberlands and much more comfortable.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm a long time jogger and buy good runners every 3-4 months. I use the old ones for painting. My feet are in good shape and have never had an issue.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Georgia boots except in late spring/summer. Then I get some good tennis shoes. I don't mind spending money on shoes. They're one of the most important tools I Have! It's like having a good bed with great sheets and the best feather pillow! Ya gotta be comfortable. Gotta start and end every day as comfortable as ya can.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like the low top safety toe keens. They hold up pretty well in general, and the hard rubber that wraps up the toe holds up to crawling around better than any other shoe ive tried so far.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I wish I'd been wearing my boots in my own house a week ago. Knocked a gargoyle off a shelf and it landed with the tip of it's wing right on one of my toes. I can still wiggle it so I don't think it's broken, but it's still swollen and feels weird. Maybe a fracture? Anyhoo, I'm wearing whatever hurts less at this point.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I wish I'd been wearing my boots in my own house a week ago. Knocked a gargoyle off a shelf and it landed with the tip of it's wing right on one of my toes. I can still wiggle it so I don't think it's broken, but it's still swollen and feels weird. Maybe a fracture? Anyhoo, I'm wearing whatever hurts less at this point.


Aren't gargoyles supposed to protect you from,like,bad stuff or somethin? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> Aren't gargoyles supposed to protect you from,like,bad stuff or somethin?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep, we love our gargoyles. Got quite a few. This one was the first one I ever bought. Broke it's wing off when it landed. Sad day.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

rosespainting said:


> I have carhartt boots, and I am very happy with them. Almost a year and a half, and they are holding up well, not too heavy and comfortable. I use to buy timberlands years ago, but they would always fall apart after a year. The carhartts are also lighter than the timberlands and much more comfortable.




Which style do you have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, we love our gargoyles. Got quite a few. This one was the first one I ever bought. Broke it's wing off when it landed. Sad day.


Well that one needs to be fired.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rosespainting (Mar 16, 2014)

Bvanvoorhis said:


> Which style do you have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
my current boots are style cmf6366. They are the 6 inch flex composite toe. I like the 6 inch boots because I end up spending a decent amount of time on extension ladders and roofs, so the extra ankle support is nice. I find anything taller or with a metal toe is too heavy for me.


----------



## Bvanvoorhis (Aug 11, 2017)

rosespainting said:


> my current boots are style cmf6366. They are the 6 inch flex composite toe. I like the 6 inch boots because I end up spending a decent amount of time on extension ladders and roofs, so the extra ankle support is nice. I find anything taller or with a metal toe is too heavy for me.




Thanks. I have several Carhartt boots, but not for painting. I will look into these for my next pair. I just got a pair of Timberland Pro Titan that look similar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdenholden (Feb 6, 2018)

Wear steel toes only onsite that requires it. Other than that I wear a $100 pair of white k Swiss runners. Very comfortable and last me at least a year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I have some Red Wings for when I need them. They are good for all day ladder work.

I'm usually wearing Merrells. I like the Moab hikers, both low and mid, waterproof and not. I have about 6 pairs.

I have Merrell running shoes, mocs and slightly dressier ones. I'm a pretty big fan, especially since they seem to have fixed the laces recently, which I used to always replace out of the box.


----------



## APC88 (Feb 15, 2018)

5.11 brand tac boots with a side zipper. The PERFECT work boot for painting. Light wieght, breathable, non slip, tons of support, and the side zipper allows me to pop them off and on in a customers home during estimates. For the summer it's a pair of new balance all terrain running shoes.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I love the Sketchers boots (look sort of like hiking boots). Really comfortable, and they are waterproofed, so they are great for working outside. I think they cost around $75.00.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

expensive running shoes.lightweight, can feel where my feet are and lines up the spine. cant stand working in boots


----------



## allcitypaintingwi (Aug 16, 2016)

PaPainter724 said:


> What do y'all wear on your feet to keep them from falling apart after a long day? I tend to wear boots whether I'm on residential or commercial. For a long time I wore Timberland Pros but I find that they fall apart pretty fast. Ive had better luck with Redwings, but they're also a lot pricier and not that comfy. I've recently switched to Keen's hoping that they'll be the ticket. So far, I'm really liking them.
> 
> Afterall, if you can't walk, you can't paint. So what do you guys (and ladies) prefer?


As long as the sole is stiff and doesn't arch while i'm doing ladder work all day.. i have a lightweight skechers boot with a stiff sole that don't kill my feet..


----------



## Ubercorey (Feb 11, 2018)

Boots all the way.

My feet kill me on a ladder with sneakers. Plus a boot heal is designed to keep your foot from slipping through a ladder rung and breaking your leg.

I've really loved my Raiders from Wolverine. Pretty light, good in warm weather. Shallow tread that doesn't pick up gravel.

Buuuuut, I will be moving on to dessert tan tactical boots. They are even better for hot weather, and have sneaker level padding with a heal, shallow tread etc. Should be the magic boot.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> Well that one needs to be fired.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Pretty sure if you damage a gargoyle it launches some sort of terrible curse. If not, it should. Bill - should should feel lucky to have escaped with just a sore toe, at least for now. :devil3:


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have weird feet, and the only boots that fit right are the really expensive wolverines, $150... Nowadays, since Im not doing commercial, I only wear them doing exteriors, or new construction. They track too much dirt in occupied homes.

I ALWAYS kick down for badass insoles in all my boots, and shoes. I switched to running shoes for occupieds and interiors. People who cheap out on their work footwear are idiots.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I like Wolverines, they last a long time, usually replace the insoles once a year or so. When they turn white from overspray I recoat them with deck stain....Good as New!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Pretty sure if you damage a gargoyle it launches some sort of terrible curse. If not, it should. Bill - should should feel lucky to have escaped with just a sore toe, at least for now. :devil3:


My wife fixed it right away with contact cement. Hope that helps. After two weeks, the swelling has finally started to go down. Hasn't been fun going up and down ladders.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

RH said:


> Pretty sure if you damage a gargoyle it launches some sort of terrible curse. If not, it should. Bill - should should feel lucky to have escaped with just a sore toe, at least for now. :devil3:


He's gotta be more careful. Or get Ghostbusters on speed dial....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wouldn't wear anything else.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PaPainter724 said:


> What do y'all wear on your feet to keep them from falling apart after a long day? I tend to wear boots whether I'm on residential or commercial. For a long time I wore Timberland Pros but I find that they fall apart pretty fast. Ive had better luck with Redwings, but they're also a lot pricier and not that comfy. I've recently switched to Keen's hoping that they'll be the ticket. So far, I'm really liking them.
> 
> Afterall, if you can't walk, you can't paint. So what do you guys (and ladies) prefer?


I have been wearing Keen work boots for a few years now. I love Keens. Almost all of footwear is made by them. However, the last couple of pairs that I owned, which is a light weight hiking boot, fell apart really fast. My shoe store worked with me to get both pairs replaced. The ones I am wearing now are lasting much longer. However, most of the work has been interior, which is most likely a factor. I did buy a pair of steel toe Keen work boots for the exterior work (after the hiking boots failed) and they are holding up very well so far.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gwarel said:


> I like Wolverines, they last a long time, usually replace the insoles once a year or so. When they turn white from overspray I recoat them with deck stain....Good as New!


We share the same boot preference and same boot repaint technique.

I find the ankle high uninsulated durashock by Wolverine to be comfortable and the sole isn't aggressive so it does not pick up a lot of mud. I can't wear sneakers on a ladder, it kills my arches.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Stretch67 said:


> Wouldn't wear anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look to be too high, it looks as if they would dig into the middle of your calf.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I know from my own experience that I need arch support and a sole that won't wear out to fast. My feet pronate, one wears out the outer right foot right edge and the other left side inner edge. If my shoes or boots wear out to much my ankles tent to roll or sprain. I recently ordered a paint of Kuru's They look like a light weight boot. I also put good soles in some of my shoes. Bad shoes or boots can damage the feet.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

PaPainter724 said:


> What do y'all wear on your feet to keep them from falling apart after a long day? I tend to wear boots whether I'm on residential or commercial. For a long time I wore Timberland Pros but I find that they fall apart pretty fast. Ive had better luck with Redwings, but they're also a lot pricier and not that comfy. I've recently switched to Keen's hoping that they'll be the ticket. So far, I'm really liking them.
> 
> Afterall, if you can't walk, you can't paint. So what do you guys (and ladies) prefer?


I like these Ninja boots, they make you become a lot more stealthy of a painter which lets you sneak up on jobs, you never dreamed of! https://www.amazon.com/Ninja-High-Top-Tabi-Boots/dp/B0000C4JXX


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

PaPainter724 said:


> What do y'all wear on your feet to keep them from falling apart after a long day? I tend to wear boots whether I'm on residential or commercial. For a long time I wore Timberland Pros but I find that they fall apart pretty fast. Ive had better luck with Redwings, but they're also a lot pricier and not that comfy. I've recently switched to Keen's hoping that they'll be the ticket. So far, I'm really liking them.
> 
> Afterall, if you can't walk, you can't paint. So what do you guys (and ladies) prefer?


GREAT DISCUSSION!!!


----------



## elvinpe (Apr 21, 2021)

Mr Smith said:


> I'm a long time jogger and buy good runners every 3-4 months. I use the old ones for painting. My feet are in good shape and have never had an issue.


Oh sure. Rub it in!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Vylum said:


> expensive running shoes.lightweight, can feel where my feet are and lines up the spine. cant stand working in boots


Custom orthotics will change your life


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Custom orthotics will change your life


 Since this thread has been brought back to life, your exactly right CMN. I]About 20 yrs ago, I could barely get out of bed to put my socks on. Back, hips, everything was out for atleast a year. saw every doctor you can imagine. Finally went to a foot doctor. Custom orthotics and light stretching of the hamstrings got me back to 100%. still got the same orthotics. Should probably get some new ones


----------

